# Very poor radio reception



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

A few months ago the radio reception on my factory head unit dropped out. It was so bad, I just heard static on all FM stations and my iPod FM transmitter wouldn't work properly either. The CD and tape player worked fine so I figured the antenna came loose. I removed the head unit and reseated the antenna connection, but that didn't solve it so I figured my head unit was failing.

Well, two days ago I replaced the factory unit with a Pioneer AVIC-U310BT and had it professionally installed. While the FM reception was a little better on the new system, it was still pretty bad, volume was low and heavy static. The installer suggested I needed to take into Nissan to get antenna connection checked.

Before I do this, has anyone else had this issue? Is there power going to the antenna, and if so, could there be a fuse that needs to be replaced to fix this issue? I just want to avoid taking it into Nissan since they'll probably tell me the reception problems are from my recent deck install.

Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check THIS thread.


----------

